# LiteIcon : un candybar gratuit :)



## marcc3po (6 Mai 2007)

bonjour j'aimerais savoir comment changer un icone sans passer par Candybar .
merci


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mai 2007)

bonjour
En dehors de certaines icones pr&#233;cises 
tu n'as pas besoin de candybar
La proc&#233;dure" pomme I/copier coller" est expliqu&#233;e dans divers fils


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Mai 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> bonjour
> En dehors de certaines icones précises
> tu n'as pas besoin de candybar
> La procédure" pomme I/copier coller" est expliquée dans divers fils



Dont celui "Customisation" / DJ


----------



## PawBroon (6 Mai 2007)

Tu as aussi le logiciel suivant :
LiteIcon 1.22
Qui est exactement comme CandyBar, la gratuité en plus...


----------



## GuyomT (6 Mai 2007)

PawBroon a dit:


> Tu as aussi le logiciel suivant :
> LiteIcon 1.22
> Qui est exactement comme CandyBar, la gratuit&#233; en plus...



Excellent ! merci beaucoup PawBroon.
J'utilse Asticones, mais il ne permet pas de customiser les volumes contrairement &#224; ce soft.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2007)

Il est parfait ce petit logiciel, en plus le créateur m'a l'air très actif.
Ce soft sera bientôt au niveau de CandyBar !


----------



## Ninety (7 Mai 2007)

Apparement on est obliger de changer les icones une a une non ?


----------



## PawBroon (7 Mai 2007)

Contrairement à CandyBar, LiteIcon n'est pas encore compatible avec les "containeurs" type Pixadex.
Donc oui il faut le faire une à une.


----------



## chibisosso (12 Mai 2007)

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas envie d'acheter une licence pour Candybar, il y a maintenant, Litelcon, un freeware, sorte de candybar simplifié, qui permet de changer les icones du système ( mais pas les applications).

Ca fait plaisir !  (merci les créateurs !)

Voilà, comme je l'ai pas vu dans le Tutoriel, j'informe ceux qui ne connaissaient pas.

Pour le télécharger : http://www.freemacsoft.net/


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mai 2007)

Merci on va aller essayer tout ça


----------



## AuGie (12 Mai 2007)

J'ai fusionné les discussions. Le sujet principal étant LiteIcon


----------



## helgrind (17 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,
Je suis tombé sur ce post par pur hasard  

Je suis très content que mon soft plaise  

Je post ici car j'ai une petite question à propos de la prochaine version: j'aimerais bien que LiteIcon puisse changer tout un tas d'icônes d'un coup, comme avec les iContainers.

Le problème est que je ne sais pas du tout comment manipuler ce format, car c'est l'auteur de CandyBar qui l'a créé. (En plus je pense pas qu'il est prêt à me dire comment le manipuler  ).

Est-ce que c'est une bonne idée que je crée mon propre format ?


----------



## Darkfire (17 Mai 2007)

helgrind a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis tombé sur ce post par pur hasard
> 
> Je suis très content que mon soft plaise
> ...



Mhhh...
Je ne pense pas. Ou alors, si tu crée ton propre format dans un premier temps,
il serait bien de supporter les iContainers par la suite. Car si tu ne t'ouvre pas à
ce format déjà plus ou moins "standard", tu ferme ton logiciel à de nombreux pack
d'icônes déjà créées. Mais bon, tu fais comme tu veux hein  Moi je donne juste
mon avis personnel.
a+++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2007)

Bienvenue Helgrind, et félicitations pour ton soft.  

N'étant pas développeur d'applications, je ne peux guère t'être utile, cependant, voici mon avis: je pense que la création d'un nouveau format n'est pas la bonne solution. Cela compliquerait les choses, et demanderait trop de temps avant que tous les designers d'icônes pensent à proposer ton format. Ce n'est que mon avis, libre a toi de faire comme bon te semble  

As-tu essayé de contacter Panic ? Peux-être envisagent-ils de passer Candybar en freeware, comme ils l'ont fait pour Audion lors de la sortie d'iTunes ? Ainsi, vous pourriez soit travailler main dans la main dans un projet de freeware unique, ou bien partager la technologie des iContainers pour ton logiciel. Je ne sais pas si tu souhaites rester indépendant ou si tu souhaites intégrer une entreprise, mais peut être que cela représente une belle opportunité  

Sinon, tu peux toujours demander l'avis des développeurs sur Mac. 

Bonne continuation


----------



## helgrind (18 Mai 2007)

J'ai essayé de contacter l'auteur, j'attend sa réponse.
Mais je pense que je vais utiliser les iContainers, si je trouve comment les manipuler


----------



## greggorynque (23 Mai 2007)

je me marre, j'ai pay&#233; candybar alors que je chanfe tout a la main, donc ton soft m'aurais vachement plu


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

CandyBar est quand même super bien foutu, avec pas mal d'options.
Je ne regrette pas mon achat.


----------



## AppleGold (29 Octobre 2008)

Je viens de visiter le sujet "vos desktop sous mac os" et je suis bluffé par la beauté et la variété de ce que j'ai pu y voir ...

Pensez donc bien que ça me fait envie, mais là je me lance dans l'inconnu. J'ai donc téléchargé LiteIcon mais comme je suis un nioube pur jus en ce qui concerne ce genre de modifs, je veux être sûr d'une chose avant de commencer. Voici donc mon questionnement:

J'ai vu que dans le soft, il y a une option "restaurer toutes les icones". 

- Cette option remettra-t-elle bien toutes mes icônes d'origine ?
- Si oui, faut-il que je sauvegarde quelque-chose avant de commencer ?
- Si oui, quelque-soit le nombre de fois ou j'ai changé ?

Ma question peut vous paraître idiote mais je suis d'autant plus hésitant que je n'ai pour l'instant aucun moyen de sauvegarde (DD externe) de ma machine et j'attache beaucoup d'importance à pouvoir revenir à l'origine un jour ou l'autre.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## BS0D (29 Octobre 2008)

Très sympa ce petit programme. 

Félicitations  (et Merci!)


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Octobre 2008)

AppleGold a dit:


> - Cette option remettra-t-elle bien toutes mes icônes d'origine ?


Oui



AppleGold a dit:


> - Si oui, faut-il que je sauvegarde quelque-chose avant de commencer ?


Non, mais tu peux toujours le faire, au cas où tu veuilles changer tes icônes à la main pour les applications tierces.



AppleGold a dit:


> - Si oui, quelque-soit le nombre de fois ou j'ai changé ?


Oui, tout à fait.

Entre LiteIcon et SuperDocker, on a déjà largement de quoi faire en custo ! Ce sont deux applis merveilleuses


----------



## Zyrkon (29 Octobre 2008)

J'aimerais savoir comment modifier les icônes des applications, j'ai pas trouver sur liteicon tandi que sur CandyBar oui


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Octobre 2008)

Pour les applis, c'est à la main, LiteIcon ne le fait pas. Donc pomme+i, pomme+c sur l'icône puis pomme+v pour coller. Il est alors intéressant de conserver des fichiers avec les icônes d'origine dans un coin pour pouvoir revenir à l'état de base si besoin, sans chasser trois heures sur Google pour trouver ce qu'on cherche.


----------



## AppleGold (29 Octobre 2008)

Merci beaucoup MarieStockholm 

J'ai plus qu'à m'y mettre.


----------



## BS0D (29 Octobre 2008)

Je m'étais amusé à faire un petit truc qui contenait toute les icones de Leopard par défaut, en cas de coup dur (plantage, réinitialisation des icones impossible, que sais-je?)

ça se passe par là: 

http://forums.macg.co/customisation/telecharger-les-icones-osx-leopard-10-5-par-defaut-235283.html


----------



## AppleGold (29 Octobre 2008)

Excellent ... 

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Octobre 2008)

Tiens, en regardant mieux dans les menus de LiteIcon, on dirait qu'il supporte les iContainers, maintenant :




Click for full size

Quelqu'un a testé ?


----------



## Bazinga (3 Octobre 2009)

Question subsidiaire, que donnent les 2 softs avec snow leo?


----------



## Joachim du Balay (4 Octobre 2009)

AuGie a dit:


> J'ai fusionné les discussions. Le sujet principal étant LiteIcon


mm... il faudrait peut-être changer le titre: LiteIcon, pas Litelcon...

C'est fait&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2009)

profete162 a dit:


> Question subsidiaire, que donnent les 2 softs avec snow leo?



CandyBar nickel, LiteIcon je ne pense pas.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (4 Octobre 2009)

LiteIcon marche au poil sous Snow


----------



## Bazinga (4 Octobre 2009)

merci du retour!


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Novembre 2009)

J'ai une question, comment fonctionne exactement le logiciel? En permanence en tâche de fond? Il remplace les icônes comme on le ferait à pince?


----------



## Fìx (26 Novembre 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> LiteIcon marche au poil sous Snow



Chez moi, l'icône de la corbeille pose problème...

Je suppose que ça vient de LiteIcon sans en être tout à fait sûr....

Toujours est-il que lorsque je vide la poubelle, c'est toujours l'icône de la poubelle pleine qui reste... 


En réinitialisant la corbeille, le problème ne se pose plus...

Quelqu'un a déjà rencontré le problème?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Il remplace les icônes comme on le ferait à pince?



Exact.


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Novembre 2009)

Merci.


----------



## Fìx (26 Novembre 2009)

C'est fou c'que j'me sens seul par moment! 

Z'en auriez pas fait l'expérience pour la corbeille par hasard? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2009)

Sorry, j'utilise CandyBar.


----------



## Fìx (26 Novembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sorry, j'utilise CandyBar.



Ok... Ça va pour toi alors... t'as un alibi! 

Merci!... J'ai cru un moment que j'faisais partie de la liste d'ignorés par défaut du forum!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Novembre 2009)

Non, pour la corbeille, ça marche impec' chez moi. Le problème ne doit pas venir de LiteIcon.


----------



## Fìx (27 Novembre 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Non, pour la corbeille, ça marche impec' chez moi. Le problème ne doit pas venir de LiteIcon.



Ok ok....  merci! :sick:

Mais c'est étrange quand même que ça marche avec la poubelle d'origine et que ça déconne quand j'en met une autre avec LiteIcon.... :mouais:

Enfin bon, c'est pas vital hin?! :rateau:


----------

